# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  Are these fakes or real? Deca and Test E

## RANA

I was hoping someone could help by telling me if these two products are legit. I know this is MEX GEAR and hear many mixed reviews regarding stuff made in that area. 
The first one is DECANDROL 300 made by Pets Pharma
The second one is Testoprim-d from Tocogino labs.
Thank you in advance.

----------


## powerbodybuilder

There are better products out there.

----------

